# Single? The quest continues..



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

My tarantula has a dilemma, she can't seem to keep her date alive long enough until Feb.14 lol










Are you single? Then join her in her quest to find everlasting love!! 

Advanced Happy Valentines Day to all!!

Or Happy Single Awareness Day / Happy Friendzone Day!


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

*Along came a spider...*

Me: Hm let's check out the forum this morning. Oh! A new thread in the off topic section. Let me see....

BAM! GIANT PICTURE OF TARANTULA!!

Me: OMG OMG SPIDER SPIDER! AAAAAAH!

Seeing that picture was totally unexpected, I must say. Spiders REALLY creep me out. Even so, I wish her luck in her romantic venture. *gulp*


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

*sees new thread by tongueflicker*

*clicks thinking it's about a lovebird or something*

*sees tarantula* 

*joins Aether in screaming* 


;w; I reeeeeeally didn't expect to see a tarantula first thing in the morning. 

Have you been trying to breed her?  Btw, what breed is she? I'm terrified of spiders, but tarantulas are so fascinating. XD 


Btw, just for fun, Aether, one of my old usernames was Aetherione. XD Like-minded I like to think. >w<


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Beautiful OBT! Unfortunately the two I have are still juveniles.. Hehe.

Tell her not to feel too bad because this beauty is single, too:


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh wow! That's one heck of a beauty! Just look at the coloration! O___O


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes, that one is not as frightening. Possibly because I am now aware this is a spider thread, haha!! It reminds me of a Halloween spider. =]

Altearithe - Really?! That's pretty cool! I don't think I've ever seen anyone use the word aether in a screen name.  I guess that makes us pretty cool.


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

I agree with you there, Aether. Like a Halloween spider.  No need for dressing up! 

Yep! It's a pretty rare word and most won't have it in their vernacular repertoire, so I'm not too surprised. XD I think this is the first time I've seen it used by someone other than me.
I think it definitely makes us cool. ;-)


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

That beautiful orange lady is an Orange Baboon Tarantula aka Orange Bitey Thing or OBT. Baboons do tend to look more menacing, IMO. They are a beautiful species and usually have lots of attitude/spunk. The ones we have are still pretty small.. I can't wait for them to be that big! I love most of the Baboon specimens.. 

The one I posted is a Mexican Fireleg.. one of my favorite brachypelmas!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I wish I had seen this before work! I would have snagged a pic of the rose hair we have at work. He is looking for company lol.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

@aether & altearithe: glad i made your day LOL

@hlsiefken: right on!

I feel bad for female non-communal tarantulas now. They'll live for 20 years alone 

They should make a club lol


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Haha.. I've heard some poecilotheria species can be communal? And avicularia? One wrong move though, and you become supper! Haha!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Tongue_Flicker said:


> I feel bad for female non-communal tarantulas now. They'll live for 20 years alone
> 
> They should make a club lol


 They should start a Spinning Circle!


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

This post has made my week <3


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Most of the arboreal species can be kept communal. Guess they took the saying, barking up the wrong tree quite seriously lol

M.balfouri and H.gigas are the only terrestrial species i know that can be kept communally.. and oh our native dwarf, P.baeri, also a terrestrial T


----------

